# افضل برنامج راسم اشارة على الاطلاق



## d.salah30 (21 فبراير 2010)

اسمحولي اقدملكم افضل برنامج راسم اشارة oscilloscope


*VISUAL ANALYSER 2010 NE-XT v2.4*








download page



بانتظار تجاربكم​


----------



## alsaneyousef (21 فبراير 2010)

جميل جداا ,بارك اللة فيك


----------



## sssawy (22 فبراير 2010)

شكراااا اخى الكريم


----------



## Mohammed El-Gaily (9 أبريل 2010)

بس حبيت أعيد هذا الموضوع

مشكوووووووووووووور

وأعملوا حسابك لا تدخلوا أي تيارات على كرت الصوت حتي لو أفتكرتوها Zero

أنا هذه الأيام قاعد بسوي في دائرة خارجية تستلم التيار الخارجي يعني زي الفولتميتر والمليميتر وتعبر بدل عنهم بقيم بسيطة وأمنه يقدر يستلمهم كرت الصوت وكمان يديك النتيجة الحقيقية

يعني تبي تقراء من دائره فرق جهدها 12V هذا الجهاز البسوية يعطيك قيمة الفولتية والتيار بشكل أقل يحفظ الجهاز 0.9V بس نستفيد من الفولتية والتيار عشان نقدر نرسم التردد والفيز ونعبر عنهم ونحسبهم كمان

ووداعاً للـ USB وأنشاء الله ربنا يوفق بس رجاءاً لاتوصلوا أي فولتية الحين كدا ولا حتي لو حطيت مقاومات وأنا راح أرفع الدائرة والتصميم بعد التأكد من عملها الصحيح والأمن

وأرجوا تعليقكم يابشمهندس ماجد والمهندسين الأكارم

سلام


----------



## Eng. Ahmad Al-Faify (10 أبريل 2010)

mohammed el-gaily قال:


> بس حبيت أعيد هذا الموضوع
> 
> مشكوووووووووووووور
> 
> ...




:14::14::14:

وآصل يا مبدع .. بداية قوية .. وفكر نير أن شاء الله ,,

مشاركاتك اقرئها وتفيدني كثر الله من امثالك ,,


مودتي

ملآعب الأسنة


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## vedodedo (24 يناير 2011)

*رسالة شكر*

نشكر لكم هذا العمل ونتمنى المذيد من توضيح بعض الامور اولا كيفية ضبط الاشارة افقيا وراسيا وكيفية التعامل مع البرنامج اعلم نقاط القيس والشكل الموجى الذى ساقارنة بما هو موجود فى مخطط الصيانة ولاكن اتمنى الشرح لتطبيق ذللك انا فنى اليكترونيات ولم استخدم الاسلوسكوب من قبل اقصد جهاز الاسلوسكوب ولاكنى اتمنى ان اعرف التطبيق العملى بلشح وسافهم ان شاء الة مع وافر التقدير والحترام:1:


----------



## howkman (24 يناير 2011)

:85:حاليا جاري التحميل والتجارب بعدين


----------



## eng nb (25 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووور ............ ربى يجازيك خيرا ........... ياريت يكون فيه شرح كيفية التعامل مع الأسيلوسكوب الموجود بالبرنامج


----------



## ابو ربحي (25 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم في صفحة اكثر من برنامج تحميل اي واحد فيهم يتم تحميله واستخدامه؟؟؟؟ نرجو توضيح طريقة التحميل + شرح مبسط عن الإستخدام.
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

شكراً لك و جاري التحميل​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
أرجوا توضيح طريقة تحميل البرنامج توجد برامج كثيرة بالصفحة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jalmodk (19 يناير 2013)

ياريت أخي الكريم توضحلنا من وين نسحب أسلاك القناة عشان نعملها مجسات ؟ و يا ريت توضحلنا الخطورة المحتملة ؟


----------



## نديم هاشم (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عباس علي (28 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم 

من اين يتم تحميل البرنامج :56:


----------



## مجاهد طواف (1 أبريل 2015)

انجاز عظيم


----------

